# Elgin twin bar hard to find part!



## then8j (Jun 7, 2011)

Take a look at this, I know many people who are looking for this one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30s-40s-ELGIN-T...321?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588e5f6451


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if this is Gerry from Chestnut Hollow?


----------



## MartyW (Jun 8, 2011)

MaxGlide said:


> I wonder if this is Gerry from Chestnut Hollow?




Yes it is.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 8, 2011)

Ohhh man...I like fake elgin parts as much as I like fake ta ta's...which is somewhat!


----------



## Sean (Jun 8, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Ohhh man...I like fake elgin parts as much as I like fake ta ta's...which is somewhat!




It took me 5 years to find an incomplete shroud. It took as long to find a rear rack as well.


----------

